# Two games I composed the soundtracks for are on Steam Greenlight



## Chris Porter (Mar 9, 2016)

Hello friends! Hopefully this post is within the realm of what this forum should be used for as it's relevant to my career as a video game music composer. 

I wanted to use this forum to happily announce that two video games that I composed the soundtracks for are on Steam Greenlight. One of the games, called "Why is the Princess in a Magic Forest?!" is actually the very first video game that I scored. I started working on the project back in the summer of 2013. Since it was being made by only one guy (other than the music and SFX), it has taken a long time to finish, but it is finally just about done and ready to launch on Steam. The other game, "ikenie", is a really fun and challenging 2D action game with several puzzle elements. I'm really proud of both games and the music so I wanted to share them with you all. 

I don't know how many of you are gamers, but if you are, and if you have a Steam account, it would be awesome if you'd check out the games and give them a 'YES' vote if they look fun to you. Doing so will help them get released sooner

"Why is the Princess in a Magic Forest?!"

"ikenie"

Both soundtracks are also available for pre-order/sale on Bandcamp.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Mar 9, 2016)

Congrats, Chris. That's great news


----------



## Chris Porter (Mar 9, 2016)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Congrats, Chris. That's great news



Thank you!


----------

